# nail trimmer?



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have a favorite kind of nail trimmer? I've found a heavy-duty one at petsmart.com and it's gotten 5-star reviews; I was thinking of buying it but wanted to see what everyone here uses, along with any other information you might find relevant on the subject of nail trimming. Many thanks.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I like to use a dremel.









Here is a site on using one
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks very much, Steph. I was thinking that a grinder would be better than a clipper, and I was curious how dogs react to the sensation of the buzzing, etc....This is a great help.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we use a Dremel. in my dogs puppy class they use to massage the puppies with one. they would turn it on and rub the puppies with the body of the Dremel. they suggested playing with the Dremel with your puppy at home. when he was eating i would rub him with it. i would call over to me and rub him with it and give him a treat. then we started to do his nails. we would call him over to us or go and get him and treat him. then we would do one nail. at first we would do one nail. i would hold him and my girl friend would barely touch his nail. she would touch the nail for 2 or 3 seconds. then we would treat him and let him go. later on we would do the same thing again. we would do two nails a day in the begining. i didn't want to do to much at one time. now my boy sits and gives you his paw so you can do his front leg nails. he lays down on his side so we can do the rear leg nails.

our Grey Hound won't let us go near her nails. one of our Vets has a groomer in her building. we take the Grey Hound there. she sits for the groomer and lets her do her nails with no problem. we don't hold her, there's no muzzle. the groomer takes her leash off. she just sits there with a happy face and tail wagging. the groomer treats her and pets her and she's happy.


----------



## maddoxsb (Apr 17, 2006)

DoggieDad, that's awesome. I'll use the same plan of attack on my pooch to get him comfortable with the sound and sensation. Sounds like you have some pretty easy-going pups!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

dremel here as well. once i bought it, i spent about a week just laying next to kimba when she was tired and rubbing the sanded part on her nails (dremel off) for a few minutes, then running the dremel (not touching it to her at all) for a couple minutes while petting her. after a week of this, i started sanding her nails, but never more than one at one sitting, as she became impatient at first. i added more nails per sitting each time nails needed trimming. now she just lays and closes her eyes while i work on her nails.

oddly, sable, my rescue dog with a rough past, acclimated to the dremel much quicker, though my first few trials involved a muzzle.
some idiot (me) cut her nails w/ a clipper the day i got her (her nails were hideously long) and got right into the quick. pain for her and blood everywhere. she's more than happy now that i use the dremel.


----------

